# Growing paphiopedilums in the tropics



## paphioboy (Sep 27, 2009)

I am starting a thread for all members who are growing their paphs in tropical areas. please feel free to contribute any pictures and advice.. 

I'll start the ball rolling. I grow paphs outdoors where they get most morning and afternoon sun. Watering is done once daily. Medium consists of a mixture of granite rock, limestone, charcoal, fern root and a bit of compost. I put a shallow topping of moss for some species (barbatas). Some are grown hanging (usually larger plants with big leaves) to avoid snail damage. 

Some pics of paphs in my growing area (I'm getting pics of the growing media to show the sizes used).. BTW, pics are taken late morning so this is the maximum amount of sun the plants receive..
Paph callosum (Var. sublaeve?):





Paph hookerae (left) and Mem. Arthur Freed:




Paph Love Song (left) and hookerae:




Paph Mamie Wilson (left) & lowii:




A minicatt seedling & Transdoll:




Niveum (left) and lowii 'Sarawak':




A stonei:




2 stoneis:





As you can see, my plants receive a substantial amount of direct sun for a few hours daily. The shading I'm using is an old mosquito net, which is less opaque than the regular black saran netting. Feel free to comment..


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2009)

I think the way you are hanging the pots is a clever way to keep out crawling insects.


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 27, 2009)

wow thanks for sharing this.
I have a few question tho. I see that your plants do get direct sun, and it
sure looks that their happy. Except for my philippinense, all of my paphs are
indoors getting filtered light, i am now wondering if i am giving them the proper
light. So my question now would be, how much light does a paph really require?
I've read that mottled leaves requires less light and green leaves can handle some
sun, so thats what im doing.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 27, 2009)

delphiguy, it depends on what types of paphs they are. The other multiflowered species like randsii can take slightly less sun than phili, I think (I don't have a randsii ). Mottled leaved species do like being on the shady side. I place most of the mottled leaves and other seedlings below the hanging ones in a glass aquarium turned on its side. This also helps shelter the brachys like concolor from heavy rain, which prevents them from fungal rot.


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 27, 2009)

ah thanks.... thats clearer now.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2009)

Great pictures and great growing!!! :clap:!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Revised culture technique*

Just repotted all my paphs end of last month and decided to try something new. I had a lot of plastic takeaway containers left from my father's venture into keeping Siamese fighting fish (betta) which he has since abandoned. I decided that the containers were the correct width and height to make transparent pots to allow easier monitoring of root growth. I cut a large hole at the bottom and filled with large pieces of charcoal, limestone, fern root and topped off with a thin layer of burnt red earth. The results after one month:
A hybrid, Mamie Wilson (prim x lowii):








Callosum:








Stonei:








In contrast to advice given on the net, I leave large pockets of air between the roots, not intentionally but because the large pieces of media would not fill closely. The plants seem to be loving it.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2009)

cool!!!! Impressive root growing in a months time, :clap::clap::clap:! What is your usual humidity level, and do you get heavy rains often? Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Jean. I'm not sure about the humidity here, around 70-80 maybe..? Just had heavy rains for the past 2 weeks, but they're all fine (protected under a roof, but gets some splash and winds. Now weather back to normal and kinda hot these few days.


----------



## etex (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW!! Very impressive plants! Amazing roots! The translucent containers look perfect for potting orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Diane..  Yes, these containers have the perfect ratio of height to width for growing orchids here..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy looking plants & great looking collection!


----------

